
S3concurrent, yet another S3 syncing project - wingchen
http://www.winstonchen.co/2015/09/introducing-s3concurrent-yet-another-s3.html
======
hrez
How does its performance compare to aws s3 sync? Note that you can adjust
max_concurrent_requests which defaults to 10.

~~~
grhmc
I'm always surprised by the number of "download from s3" tools there are. AWS-
CLI does a really quite nice job of it.

~~~
hrez
To be fair, here is a tool that has features no other tool I know:
[https://github.com/rlmcpherson/s3gof3r](https://github.com/rlmcpherson/s3gof3r)
It can saturate your bandwidth and you can pipe to/from it. It's great to deal
with hundreds GB's archive on the fly. "Examples: $ tar -cf - /foo_dir/ |
gof3r put -b my_s3_bucket -k bar_dir/s3_object $ gof3r get -b my_s3_bucket -k
bar_dir/s3_object | tar -x

It's written in golang. So it's a simple binary.

